# Grid work in Fort Sill OK



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Got a call from a colleague needing hourly grid men for 200k sq ft of grid work. Pm me if interested.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Got a call from a colleague needing hourly grid men for 200k sq ft of grid work. Pm me if interested.


Darren,

just curious what is the hourly rate?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Davis-Bacon applies, kinda low. $18-22, he pays your hotel room.


----------

